

Ask HN: ATT Android phone helpful for development? - japhyr

I live in southeast Alaska, and the only carrier available is ATT.  My wife would like me to get an iphone so we have compatible devices, but I lean towards android.  I will not get into iphone development anytime soon, but I would probably try out developing for android if I could load my own app onto my own phone.<p>Are ATT android phones helpful for development, or does ATT's policy of locking android phones make them useless for this purpose?
======
orangecat
You shouldn't have any problems. AT&T's Android phones no longer prevent
installation of non-market apps, and IIRC even when they did you could always
deploy your own code on them with the developer tools.

~~~
japhyr
Thank you, that's good to know. Do you know if they still come with a bunch of
pre-loaded apps that can't be removed?

~~~
there
yes, every carrier's phones do.

